# MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation for NC44



## MAChostage (Aug 2, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an NC44 equivalent in MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation?


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm NC45 and I used to use 216 - Caramel, my guess is either 216 (or if it's too dark, try 209?) would work well on you


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2011)

^^Thanks, cheetahpita.  My area got its first Sephora earlier this year but, alas, it is a smaller store and doesn't carry the complete MUFE line.  It sucks not to be able to see everything.

  	Curious as to why you think that if 216 is too dark that maybe I should try 209?  There's a shade in between the two, 214.  What do you think of that one?


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 15, 2011)

Mac considers me a nc45 and i just picked up the 214, but i feel like its a lil too dark for me. maybe not dark but like it didnt have enough yellow in it. I wanted to try the 209 but it looked so light in the pan.  If you try the 209, let me know how it works out for  u please


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going to try 214 in a couple of weeks and report back, hopefully. I'm not quite NC45, but I'm not NC43 either. I swatched these powders on my hand last night and 214 seemed to be the best match although, using your hand isn't the most accurate method. I really want a powder foundation.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 16, 2011)

So do I, Shontay!  I did a Sephora VIB chat over the phone about the shades in this one and the girl suggested that I try 216, Caramel.  I wear 170 in the HD and 18 in the Face & Body.  I wish their shade numbers were more standard/in line with each other across foundation types.  Ya'll let me know what you find out!



shontay07108 said:


> I'm going to try 214 in a couple of weeks and report back, hopefully. I'm not quite NC45, but I'm not NC43 either. I swatched these powders on my hand last night and 214 seemed to be the best match although, using your hand isn't the most accurate method. I really want a powder foundation.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 16, 2011)

I use 207 and I'm NC42 ish or 153 (usual) /170 (deep summer tan).  There are decent descriptions on the Sephora website in regards to undertones.


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 17, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^Thanks, cheetahpita.  My area got its first Sephora earlier this year but, alas, it is a smaller store and doesn't carry the complete MUFE line.  It sucks not to be able to see everything.
> 
> Curious as to why you think that if 216 is too dark that maybe I should try 209?  There's a shade in between the two, 214.  What do you think of that one?


	Oops! Sorry, I didn't see your comment!  The reason I didn't recommend 214 is because it's got different undertones (from what i remember).  I think it's reddish.

  	I'm 170 in the HD foundation, btw.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 20, 2011)

A big, huge, giant rave for #214. It's a perfect match for me! I was matched today at Sephora with just a little test. When I got home, I applied it all over with the Mac 187(skunk brush). It's light and fantastic. It gives good coverage. I'm kinda peeved that I just bought a new bottle of Mufe Face and Body a couple of weeks ago and I have yet to use it because I still have a little left from the last bottle. :haha: That's OK because I will use it all. I finally have that powder foundation I've been dying for. Let me add, however, that I have really good skin so if you don't, test it to see if it gives the coverage you want. The good thing, though is that you can add a few layers and it won't look chalky or caked up at all. I went around my face three times (and I'm heavy-handed).   I am #18 in Face and Body and 173 in HD. #216 was slightly too dark/red. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

I am one of those ppl who will always have to mix foundations.  I am in between every color it seems. NARS cadiz/macao; MAC NC45/NC50/NW43; Chanel Walnut/chestnut.  MUFE f&B 18-ashy #12 red. Revlon color stay caramel seems to match well.  I bought the MUFE DUO MAT in 214 prior to going out in the sun and it matched...pretty much.  After tanning some, I still wear it and it works but it's not perfect.  216 might work but is prob a bit off. NC44 should try 209/214 depending on the season.  I LOVE it.  the formula is soft, non-cakey and smooth.  that's why I continue to wear it 

  	UPDATE:

  	If I apply 214 with a duo fibre brush or a kabuki brush it works fine. It hasn't caked up or looked dry and powdery or slimy for that matter. Touching up is never an issue.  216 just didn't look good.  It was darker so I thought it would be ok. but it looked like.....gray....ashy?  IDK it was wrong.  I'm sticking with 214 for now.  Becca is next on my list of powders to try.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, I finally ordered and received this in 214, and it's fab!  I'm glad I purchased it.  I love the way it feels, looks and the color is a great match for me.  Thanks for all the input you guys gave!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 9, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Ok, I finally ordered and received this in 214, and it's fab! I'm glad I purchased it. I love the way it feels, looks and the color is a great match for me. Thanks for all the input you guys gave!


  	Glad you found your match!


----------

